# Proyecto de mini ascensor



## Cristian_Libres

Hola, a todos. Gracias por las distintas ayudas en los otros temas. 
Ahora, necesito hacer una representacion de un ascensor como tema de un proyecto para la facu a la que asisto, tengo muchas cosas en mente pero a la vez muchas dudas. Tengo motores paso a paso y los quiero controlar por un microcontrolador. Lo tengo que hacer de 5 pisos y parar en cada piso e ir a un piso cuando se toca el boton de dicho piso
Por fa, si alguien me da una idea. 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ELIUSM

Holaa!
Ehmm, bueno, primero tienes que armar el armatoste con rieles y cuerdas que sostienen a la cabina del ascensor, y superiormente el motor paso a paso que ojalá tenga una caja de reducción. A este le tendrías que poner un carrete de hilo donde enrollas la cuerda que levana a la cabina del ascensor y todo eso.

En la cabina del ascensor tienes que poner un sensor, ya sea, de barrera de luz o de tope, y entonces tendrías que poner un pequeño tope en cada piso, para saber si llegaste a un piso. Y después claro, poner un cable que sea de esos ue se enrollan para que llegue desde la cabina móvil hasta el circuito controlador, que está fijo por allí.

Para controlar el motor paso a paso, primero ve de cuánto voltaje es, después agarras una fuente de poder y te pones a probar diferentes combinaciones de polaridad hasta lograr que el motor gire una vuelta. Claro que debes anotar cuáles combinaciones hiciste. Después con un microcontrolador programas que salga una secuencia (equivalente a la del motor) por uno de sus puertos, y entremedio del microcontrolador y el motor pones un amlificador operacional, si no, quemas el micro.

A programar! Oviamente no olvides las botoneras, en ca apiso y dentro de la cabina, conecados al circuito controlador de la misma manera (con los cables) como te dije antes.

En fin, te puedo explicar mucho más a fondo, pero en verdad no sé cuánto sabes, si sabes usar motores paso a paso, si sabes programar micros... y todo eso.

Saludos!


----------



## Guillermo Jordán B.

bueno yo soy nuevo en esto y no se como funciona, pero tengo el diagrama completo de un ascensor funcional cuya unica diferencia con uno real es que solo permite una accion a lavez, es decir si dos personas en diferentes pisos presionan el boton de acceso, el ascensor solo atendera una llamada, la que se hizo mas rapido o acciono mas rapido el sistema del acesnsor.

El problema es que esta en un manual muy extenso y tengo que scanearlo para hacerte llegar, el y como lo envio, o publico, si medices como de seguro lo hare, saludos.


----------



## jose paulo

hola 
me gustaria que porfavor subieran los archivos  para este proyecto si lo tienen por que necesito hacer un mini asencesor y me servira mucho para guiarme


----------



## karl

el algoritmo para el motor no es tan dificil, son casi genericos.
el "arte" de los elevadores es que saben seleccionar a que llamado le hacen caso, por ejemplo, si del piso 1 van a bajar y el elevador está subiendo al 2, debe de ignorar el 1, pero si esta bajando debe hacerle caso, a menos que tenga que detenerse en el piso anterior.

En cuanto a la realimentación, no es critica tampoco, ya que el motor a pasos avanza cantidades definidas por cada paso, no necesitas saber exactamente en donde esta el elevador, simplemente necesitas contar pasos, por ejemplo, dices "mover el elevador un piso requiere de 100 pasos", llevo 55 estoy al 55% de avance.

tal vez sea viable usar banderas de control (3 registros, uno de subida, uno de bajada y uno de control)
en el de subida se registran los pisos que piden subir, para simplificar el ejemplo diremos que tienes 8 pisos, uno por bit, aunque puedes usar mas registros para tener mas pisos, nadamas recuerda hacer saltos entre ellos
en el de bajada, lo mismo pero alreves
y el de control la posición del elevador, de tal forma que cuando el elevador decida subir, copies el registro de "sube" a control, y vallas recorriendo los pisos secuencialmente, cuando llegues al ocho, (con un algoritmo que diga "lee los pisos que te faltan, si no hay pendientes, no hagas nada, si hay otro nivel pidiendo servicio, avanza hasta el"), borras el registro y atiendes al de "bajadas", marcando los pisos que necesitas con la contraparte del algoritmo descrito.


----------



## jesus_lomor

creo que con motores a paso te complicaras demasiado....
te doy esta idea.. en cada piso puedes pones un interruptor.. y esos 5 interruptores conectados a un codificador..
es decir, cuando se active un interruptor.. el codificador te dara el numero de interruptor activado pero en binario.. ya con es ainformación binaria jhaces uina resta...
 por ejemplo
tu ascensor esta en el interruptor del 3er piso.. tienes a la salida del codificador 0011... y tu quieres llegar al quinto.. 0101... restas 0101-0011, si en el micro, esta resta es zero entonces no mueves el mootor, su es positiva, entonces sube el motor, si es negativa, entonces baja el motor...


----------



## dxavier

buenas podrian subir el programa es que estoy haciendo uno y no me da nose porque cualquier cosa si quieren me avisan y subo mi diagrama y mi archivo de codigo


----------



## chamacon

saludos me podrian ayudar con un diagrama para un elevador estoy estudiando electronica y por mas que busco no he encontrado ni uno si me pueden ayudar les estaria muy agradecido gracias.


----------



## pepechip

hola

Este modelo te puede servir como guia
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/ascensorpic.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrHViu4Knms&feature=player_embedded


----------



## chamacon

si claro toda ayuda es importante


----------

